# Qiangsheng VS quangsheng



## Dan.patten (22 Mar 2013)

Are these planes made by different manufacturers as rutlands currently have a No4 on deal of the day, i thought originally that these planes were the same as those on workshop heaven however looking at the photographs it looks like the handles are of different materials.

Is anybody able to clarify if the planes on rutlands are as good as those on workshop heaven?

Dan


----------



## AndyT (22 Mar 2013)

I don't know about the handles but I do know that while there have been lots of posts praising the excellent customer service from Workshop Heaven, that's not the case with Rutlands.


----------



## carlb40 (22 Mar 2013)

If do a similar google search. You will find although the planes are pretty much the same, bar some bronze/ brass lever caps etc. The ones sold by rutlands have a rougher finish to the castings, hence the lower price.

If all things were equal, i would still buy from Mathew


----------



## Dan.patten (22 Mar 2013)

Thanks i fully intended to buy from WH anyway i just happened to see them on rutlands and wondered if i could save a few quid.

Dan


----------



## carlb40 (22 Mar 2013)

Dan.patten":3jywe554 said:


> Thanks i fully intended to buy from WH anyway i just happened to see them on rutlands and wondered if i could save a few quid.
> 
> Dan


I thought that, i was trying to decide on a new block plane. Kept looking at the rutlands ones. But didn't like the silver lever caps, much prefer the bronze ones. 

Then one day when i was in axi about 2 months ago i bought the LN 601/2 :lol:


----------



## Vann (22 Mar 2013)

There was a similar thread ~1 year ago. The conclusion was IIRC, they're all made by the same chinese company, but to different specifications. I believe the spec WH and Woodriver (US) have is higher than Rutlands et al


carlb40":3n7dkcoe said:


> Then one day when i was in axi about 2 months ago i bought the LN 601/2 :lol:


Lie-Nielsen planes are a higher spec again (and made in their own factory 8) ).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## carlb40 (22 Mar 2013)

Vann":3420rh5w said:


> There was a similar thread ~1 year ago. The conclusion was IIRC, they're all made by the same chinese company, but to different specifications. I believe the spec WH and Woodriver (US) have is higher than Rutlands et al
> 
> 
> carlb40":3420rh5w said:
> ...


Yes i know, i had been deliberating on whether to go LN or quansheng for months. Tried the LN twice on separate occasions and it just felt right in my hand. So 2nd time i bought it  Although i was at that point deliberating the 60 1/2 or the No62 :mrgreen:


----------



## riclepp (23 Mar 2013)

I would only buy the Quangsheng from Matthew as he has a very close relationship with them and in some way dictates his requirements, so all in all a much better finish and deal.


----------



## J_SAMa (23 Mar 2013)

They, along with Juuma in Continental Europe and Woodriver in North America (and countless other brands...), are made by the same Qiangsheng factory to the same specs and standards. the reason that the Rutland planes are inferior to say WSH is probably because they are of older versions (V2?) whereas WSH planes are the newest, improved V4.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is not really relevant to the topic but I stumbled upon it while researching about QS planes. Kinda interesting, thought I would share it here:
Despite being sold as many different brands all over the world, Qiangsheng planes never officially appeared in their local Chinese market. Although a few planes did manage to sneak out of the factories and ended up in some (very lucky) Chinese craftsmen/craftswomen's hands.
Completely ununderstandable... Who on earth would ignore their home market and go overseas straight away...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Mar 2013)

They need £s, Euros, US Dollars.


----------



## Noel (23 Mar 2013)

Don't forget the Stanley SH models. Very good value for money and getting good reviews.


----------



## jimi43 (24 Mar 2013)

I found a Stanley 60 1/2 at a bootfair (remember them!?).....







Not as good as a LN for sure but I fettled it a bit particularly taking the sliding front sole off and removing the burrs...






...and it turned into a rather nice "all purpose" block plane.

The Far Eastern planes are as good as we request them...Matthew requests them "good".

They make them to a budget that we dictate...not as some would suggest...to their ability. 

Jim


----------



## J_SAMa (24 Mar 2013)

Noel":1e29x4x1 said:


> Don't forget the Stanley SH models. Very good value for money and getting good reviews.


The new ones? I heard the No. 60 1/2 has a problem with the bed (skewed or something)?


----------



## carlb40 (24 Mar 2013)

J_SAMa":25lpwb4v said:


> Noel":25lpwb4v said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Stanley SH models. Very good value for money and getting good reviews.
> ...


Think stanley have sorted most of the issues out from when they first started re making the SW brand, but haven't really publicised the fact they sorted any of the issues with the first set of tools. A few members on here have the new SW planes and are impressed.


----------



## carlb40 (24 Mar 2013)

jimi43":29mne22j said:


> I found a Stanley 60 1/2 at a bootfair (remember them!?).....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Jim the older stanley's are great. Never got on with the one in the pic, however my favourite is the No65. Mine has been retired due to a crack either side of the mouth 
I looked into getting another, but most were not far off the price of a new LN. So that is the route i took.
Now if LN were to produce a No 65 i would be a very happy man


----------



## Mike Wingate (24 Mar 2013)

I am a big fan of Quansheng (from WH). The Rutlands QS tools are great value, especially when on special offer. WH gets my trade.


----------

